# Hunting holster for Ruger Super Redhawk



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

Well, I've been shooting my new Redhawk and love it. It handles like a dream, who ever said a .44 mag has a wicked recoil,I shot 100 rounds yesterday!  I have my scope ordered and I can't wait to get that but now I would like to get a holster to use for hunting. Could I get some help on where to find a good one that will last and is comfortable to wear. I am also looking at getting the Lee 4 hole turret press for reloading. Right now I reload my own shotgun shells but this will be my first time with the pistol loads. Any suggestions there would be great too! Thanks for all your help with the scope everybody!


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I have been using a very simple chest holster made by Uncle Mikes. It is one of the cordura ones, single sling over your shoulder so you can carry it on your left, right or move it around as you need to depending if you are standing, sitting or what ever. Hunting with a pistol really frees up your hands.


----------



## Outdoorzman (Jun 5, 2001)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18521&highlight=holster


----------



## lostmale (Dec 28, 2003)

I have the blackhawk with pro point red dot mounted on it and I tried the shoulder holsters and bandleir and found them to be uncomfortable and hard to get the gun in and out of. I have used the cordless drill holster from Meijer's that works the best for me and it was cheap.


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Beaglernr said:


> I have been using a very simple chest holster made by Uncle Mikes. It is one of the cordura ones, single sling over your shoulder so you can carry it on your left, right or move it around as you need to depending if you are standing, sitting or what ever. Hunting with a pistol really frees up your hands.


I have had an Uncle Mikes bandoleer style holster for years for my .22/45 with red dot and absolutely love it. I have never had any issues with it except for not too long ago, I was moving the gun/holster at home and never realized that it was unsnapped and....yup, the gun hit the floor. Gotta check zero before I hunt with it again...


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

lwingwatcher said:


> I have had an Uncle Mikes bandoleer style holster for years for my .22/45 with red dot and absolutely love it. I have never had any issues with it except for not too long ago, I was moving the gun/holster at home and never realized that it was unsnapped and....yup, the gun hit the floor. Gotta check zero before I hunt with it again...


 
What he said, including hitting the floor......except mine is for the Super Redhawk.


----------



## PHATZ (Feb 6, 2004)

for mine i got the camo uncle mikes bandolier too in camo. costed 50 bucks from gander.only had it for one season ,but it seems fairly durable.


----------



## ChuckS (Jan 13, 2006)

Ninja said:


> What he said, including hitting the floor......except mine is for the Super Redhawk.


Yup, me too. SRH with a burris scope that has a "flat" point on the edge.
When I checked it the zero-never changed. Gotta love the mount for the SRH.

I have had my Uncle Mikes for 11 years now. Cordura. Not sure what model, but i put it on like a vest with the holster under my left arm. Works well under my hunting coat.

Fishnfeathers, I use 240gr for deer and 300gr for bear. Tried some 180gr but never got a good receipe to hit consistent.

Good luck.

ChuckS


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

I carry my S&W 629 with a Leupold-Gilmore red dot in a Bianchi HUSH shoulder holster. Extremely durable, and quite comfortable IMO. Mine has the optional flap, which is very advisable, and can be removed. Has a torso strap, and can also be used as a belt holster, strong side or crossdraw. Bought it at MichiGun in St. Clair Shores a few years ago. Can't remember exactly how much, but I want to say around $75 or so with the flap. I've been VERY happy with it for my little baby!


----------



## fishnfeathers (Jan 6, 2004)

ChuckS said:


> Yup, me too. SRH with a burris scope that has a "flat" point on the edge.
> When I checked it the zero-never changed. Gotta love the mount for the SRH.
> 
> I have had my Uncle Mikes for 11 years now. Cordura. Not sure what model, but i put it on like a vest with the holster under my left arm. Works well under my hunting coat.
> ...


The Uncle Mikes is a nice holster, I looked at one at Gander Mountain last week but it seemed huge, after getting my scope I can see why it looked so big. I think I'll be getting one, I like the big strap it has and the fact that it's camo. I been shooting 240gr for target practice. I plan on going to an indoor range and sighting it in a little better, I got it as best as I could at the outdoor range at our club but I think I could do better if I was inside where I didn't have to contend with the wind. I thank you guys for the advice, you'll be hearing allot from me as this is my first handgun and I'm hooked and so is my wife. She's going to get her late dad's .357 S&W revolver and join the pistol league in the spring.


----------

